# Can't fix stupid



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a call today from a woman who wanted training help.

Me- Simple question: "What breed of dog is he?".
Her- Complicated answer: "Weeeeelllll........heees.....uhhhh...mix.
Me- "You don't need to know his exact lineage or anything but there is a big difference between a Corgi/Beagle cross and an Akita/Mastiff cross and it helps if I have an idea of what he is. (I'm thinking: Just say hes a pit cross. Really, it's ok.)
Her- "Yeeeeaaaah............ummmmmmmmmmm........hes a Coyote."
Me- .......(gap of silence)..................."Seriously?"
Her- "Yeeeah." 
Me- "Huh. Ok... so what can I help you with?"
Her- "We need help with seperation anxiety and fear of strangers".


Where do these people come from?




.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Kristina Senter said:


> I got a call today from a woman who wanted training help.
> 
> Me- Simple question: "What breed of dog is he?".
> Her- Complicated answer: "Weeeeelllll........heees.....uhhhh...mix.
> ...



Nice. Really nice. :lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a good one Kristina. At least they didn't call about a cat.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I get stupid calls all the time regarding our agility classes. The last one from a lady with a young Aussie (by her explanation sounded like a child with ADHD). She got the dog because she heard that Aussies were great dogs, obviously she was not a match for this dog, she wants to do agility with the dog because going to Petsmart obedience didn't do any good, the dog pulls and barks while on walks and now the dog is teaching their Lab bad habits, it's jumping the baby gate and destroying the house, she wants to do agility so the dog can burn off energy but has no control, focus or even a reliable recall and then got upset when I told her she would have to have an evaluation and take our foundation class first (basic ground work, control, directions, focus, reward timing and placement, etc.) because she had already done that at Petsmart!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG, a Coyote... I heard a lot of indian reservation dogs are coyote crosses, but how would she get a coyote!

I don't train anything for anybody, so I just get my own training criticized by people who know it all - yet for some reason can't even get their own dog to walk nicely on leash.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

She said she had lived in TX and got it from a rescue. She seemed to know that is was 100% Coyote. Who knows.

We get a lot of dumb calls, lol. My favorites are the ones who call for help and then tell me how I'm going to train their dog.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

When I was in high school I helped out a the humane society and had to field a call where a woman's two dogs were tied and she did not know what to do.

She was beside herself because they were "brother and sister" and was really upset that they would even consider "having sexual relations" due to their family status........... 

It was very hard to hold it together on the phone because of how frantic and stupid the woman was - basically had to keep talking to her on until they separated because she was hysterical - and talking about doing things like throwing ice on them, etc.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

:-o Thats awesome, lol.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote


and talking about doing things like throwing ice on them, etc.

Unquote

I've still got tears in my eyes from laughing - thanks

I don't think it would even work with humans......


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kristina Senter said:


> She said she had lived in TX and got it from a rescue. She seemed to know that is was 100% Coyote. Who knows.


LOL Considering how many times I've been told my Malinois are Coyotes and I just must be to stupid to realize it (they don't say that exactly, but that's what they are implying) I'm "sure" her dog is 100% Coyote. Or there is a rescue out there who likes to use "exotic" to try to place their mix breeds and these people bought it.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Part of me questions that it actually is a coyote but then again, who knows. She told me that she was told it was found on the side of the road young enough that it needed to be bottle fed. The rescue group just said it was a "mix". I guess if she brings it out for an evaluation I'll find out! I have actually worked with a number of captive and feral wolves and coyotes, just not as pet training clients!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Part of me questions that it actually is a coyote but then again, who knows. She told me that she was told it was found on the side of the road young enough that it needed to be bottle fed. The rescue group just said it was a "mix". I guess if she brings it out for an evaluation I'll find out! I have actually worked with a number of captive and feral wolves and coyotes, just not as pet training clients!



I've heard of more than a few people who have coyotes in AZ. It seems they come across a den while out in the desert and bring home a pup.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I've heard of more than a few people who have coyotes in AZ. It seems they come across a den while out in the desert and bring home a pup.


Thats the kind of thing you see in the news in a couple of years, maybe eating their friend... after a little Xanax


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Michael Santana said:


> Thats the kind of thing you see in the news in a couple of years, maybe eating their friend... after a little Xanax



or they call Kristina for help [-X


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol. Hey, on the other side, I'll take a coyote ANY DAY over some of the stuff that walks through this door!


I had a conversation recently that started out pretty much like this: 

"Hi, my name is_____, I live in [South Fla]. I have a 1.5 year old Presa named Sarge and recently adopted a 3 year old Fila (named Brodie) from an abusive situation. The Presa has always been good with small children but the Fila barks and lunges. I think he just wants to play but I'm not really sure. Recently, Sarge has started copying this behavior. The situation has been manageable but over Christmas, my 5-year old niece, Samamtha, was visiting. I kept Brodie in my bedroom for the most part since he seemed very untrusting of the new people. It did surprise me though when Sarge growled at her when he was eating his dinner. I told my sister to not let Samantha get so close to him but the following day, Sarge lunged forward at her while he was playing with his bone. I know he did not want to bite her, if he had wanted to, he would have. I know that in this situation, it was not his fault. After all he does no know her and she should not come anywhere near him while hes eating or playing with his toys. It did concern me though and I'm interested in more training to make both of them listen better, especially around kids. I was looking at the board and train program, do you think that would help?"

Yeah...I'd rather take the coyote.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had people ask if Ccatti is a coyote mix... Nice fit sable GSD, what do they know.......


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

My neighbor's sister has a beautiful looking Chow Chow, my neighbors little girl loves all animals, and my neighbor was telling me how cute the Chow Chow was with her, she told me, "everytime my daughter goes near him he just smiles and smiles and smiles"](*,)](*,)](*,)....I told her to keep the little girl AWAY from the dog- he is NOT smiling to tell you he is your friend, you goofball..... thankfully this stupid was fixed-after I explained.... what he was doing was a warning,not a friendly gesture and a bite could follow. 

Kristina have fun with your coyote, I boarded a wolf in my kennels once for about 3 weeks- the owner told me it was a wolf, I figured a hybrid??- No he was a wolf!! a big big wolf...


----------



## Julie Kinsey (Feb 10, 2008)

Mo, I had that happen around twenty years ago. I was teaching in a very upscale neighborhood for their school system's continuing ed program, classes were very full at that time. A couple walked in with the biggest damned wolf I'd ever seen, tall, narrow, rangy, yellow eyed, totally fearful. They also brought it some raw bloody meat, which of course it had no intention of eating at the time. I always wondered where they could have acquired such an animal and why they would bring it to an obedience class.

Julie Kinsey


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> When I was in high school I helped out a the humane society and had to field a call where a woman's two dogs were tied and she did not know what to do.
> 
> She was beside herself because they were "brother and sister" and was really upset that they would even consider "having sexual relations" due to their family status...........


OMG! Thanks for an excellent morning laugh! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OMG! Thanks for an excellent morning laugh! :lol: :lol: :lol:




You know those males. Probably lied and said he was adopted. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't you remember the people that would sell wolf cubs to tourists at little roadside stands, along with trinkets and fruit and vegetables ???


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Don't you remember the people that would sell wolf cubs to tourists at little roadside stands, along with trinkets and fruit and vegetables ???



OMG NO!

Where?


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

http://dailycoyote.blogspot.com/

http://www.booksamillion.com/product/9781416592181?id=4348891883243

I was at Books A Million, and saw the book. I had to buy it.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry Jeff....I've never seen any roadside wolf/fruit stands either. Thats amazing.

I've actually looked at that Daily Coyote blog every now and then for several months. She does a pretty good job at discouraging exotic ownership but dumb people are like damed fish....they see a shiny, interesting object and become completely blind to common sense. I also doubt she has ever taken Charlie to obedience classes, lol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> Sorry Jeff....I've never seen any roadside wolf/fruit stands either.



I have to say that I didn't burst out laughing until you phrased it that way.

Roadside wolf/fruit stands. :lol:

*Get your farm-fresh cider, berries, and wolves here!​*


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I have to say that I didn't burst out laughing until you phrased it that way.
> 
> Roadside wolf/fruit stands. :lol:
> 
> *Get your farm-fresh cider, berries, and wolves here!*​


ONLY in CA!!!!  (or perhaps parts of AZ/NM). freaks everywhere....:-k


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When I was a kid, my father would take us all on long road trips to visit relatives scattered across the country. I think we were on our way to South Dakota, it was somewhere there the first time. They had beef jerky, and tomatoes and peppers and apples and wolf cubs. I remember picking one up and the look it gave me was not a happy look. He was a lot lighter than he looked to be, I remember that real well.

Not even sure Dad looked up, but I heard the infamous, "put it back". LOL

I remember that back then I always carried pups by the scruff. Weird how this shit triggers some really clear memories. ****er had big puppy teeth, that was the other thing that stands out.

How do we get those big teeth back into our dogs ?? LOL


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow. Not that its relevant, but I wonder how much they sold them for? Were they the expensive item or were they as disposable and easy to replace as the fruit? $50 gets you a wolf, some dried peppers and a bunch of strawberries....?

Sounds wild to us but actually you see that kind of thing in all of the main markets in many countries. Wild caught parrots, monkeys, smaller species of wild cats (if you have the right person with you, many have the far more illegal big cats, monkeys, etc. available, too). Of all the places you would'nt expect it, I was offered a tiger in Canada one time. I was asking about the number of people who try to keep wolves as pets and I guess he took it that I was in the market for exotics, lol. When I told him I had raised several hundred illegal big cats (and countless other exotics) after they had been confiscated by the US Customs Service, he was less interested in selling me a tiger.


----------

